# More recent games for the Unreal Tournament fan?



## Epona (Jun 25, 2011)

Anyone who has read my posts on this forum will know that this is not a request on my own behalf!  I know what I like, but I have a hard time figuring out what others may like.

I want to buy a game for someone.  It must be of the "run around and shoot people" type of game, with a decent single player campaign/mode.  Nothing more complicated than that.  Pick up gun (or a variety of guns from different parts of the map), run, shoot, over a variety of maps.

Is there anything recent that has done this format quite as well as Unreal Tournament that I should consider?


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 25, 2011)

Halo, probably.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 25, 2011)

Or Crysis 2.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 25, 2011)

PC, Xbox or PS3? 

Different setting, but Call of Duty Modern Warfare 1 & 2 and Battlefield Bad Company 2 are excellent shooters with good campaigns and map play.


----------



## Epona (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry I forgot to specify platform, it has to be on PC (I have a good gaming rig), we don't have any consoles.

I tried him out on Batman: Arkham Asylum, but apparently it was too much story and dialogue not enough running and shooting.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 25, 2011)

Halo then, or it you want a little more (well, a fair bit more) story and additional quests try Mass Effect. Out of the two Halo is much more "fire up and get started", but although you can play Mass Effect that way, there is also a great strategy element to explore if you want to.


----------



## Epona (Jun 25, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> Halo then, or it you want a little more (well, a fair bit more) story and additional quests try Mass Effect. Out of the two Halo is much more "fire up and get started", but although you can play Mass Effect that way, there is also a great strategy element to explore if you want to.


 
Hahaha! No Mass Effect is one of MY favourites, there is no way on this earth that he would find that enjoyable - I have tried to get him interested in it to no avail.  That is veering very much over to the "has a story" side of things.  It's largely a matter of time - he often works long shifts and maybe has 30 mintues to an hour at most between work and bed in which to cram in a quick bowl of grub and a short bit of time on the PC (and chatting to me of course!).  He needs something where he can run around and shoot at things, clear a level, and go to bed - not something with a story arc.  Now when he has time off work for a day or more, we play Civ 4 hotseat MP against each other, but that's really time-consuming and I'm just thinking along the lines of a hearty shoot-em-up that he can have fun with for 30 minutes or an hour a day without getting involved in a big story.  The "capture the flag" type of level in UT3 seemed to fit the bill pretty well!


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 25, 2011)

Halo then.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 25, 2011)

And Halo 2. less than £9 from Play.

http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/3316969/Halo-2/Product.html?searchtype=gameall&searchsource=0&searchstring=halo&urlrefer=search&strefer=gameall&searchfilters=s{halo}%2bc{362}%2b


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 25, 2011)

Halo.


----------



## baffled (Jun 25, 2011)

Has to be Bulletstorm surely, not played a better FPS in ages.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 25, 2011)

Unreal Tournament 3


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 25, 2011)

baffled said:


> Has to be Bulletstorm surely, not played a better FPS in ages.


 
Just played the demo and came straight on here to recommend it. Lots of fun.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 26, 2011)

It really is but gets boring after a while, got about two thirds through the game and gave up due to sheer repetition boredom. Liked the bullet time sniping though...


----------



## Epona (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I will have a look at Halo and Bulletstorm and see if they fit the bill.  I really like playing certain types of games and spend hours doing so, but it's difficult to pick something for someone with wildly different tastes who doesn't want to spend hours getting involved in a game but just wants a bit of fun for a half hour or so at a time!

Shippy - yeah already have that, it's what he's playing at the moment.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 27, 2011)

i have it  but haven't yet played it.  i got  the unreal bundle on steam  but   i'm only just catching up on games


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 27, 2011)

are you thinking of getting daggerdale  as it's cheap?


----------



## Cid (Jun 27, 2011)

baffled said:


> Has to be Bulletstorm surely, not played a better FPS in ages.



Definitely... Shitloads of action, epic bosses, one-liners on the level of the original Duke Nukem.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 29, 2011)

Team Fortress 2 (which I've never played but spanglechick's nephews seem to like for shooting things up) is available free on Steam.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 30, 2011)

Borderlands could also be a goer.  I know it's got rpg elements, and is almost Diablo with guns... but it's far more of a first person shooter than anything else....


----------



## treelover (Jun 30, 2011)

hydrophobia prophecy, only 2.25 on steam, looks great, plays well..


----------



## treelover (Jun 30, 2011)

steam summer sale starting, get in there..


----------



## Epona (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorry, I only got as far as the words "Steam Summer Sale...."  *salivates onto keyboard*....

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 1, 2011)

steam summer sale =  wallet punishment


----------



## golightly (Jul 1, 2011)

ohmyliver said:


> Borderlands could also be a goer.  I know it's got rpg elements, and is almost Diablo with guns... but it's far more of a first person shooter than anything else....



Diablo with guns?

*downloads*


----------

